# Best LD reel for jigging?



## marlin50lrs

What is your favorite lever drag reel for jigging? Im not a huge avet fan. Does anyone use a talica2?


----------



## Etexag

Love my Shimanos....but the avet raptor is pretty nice too


----------



## JFolm

I like my little Truth sg. Light weight and a good amount of drag (28 lbs iirc.) I guess it depends on what size fish you are targeting.


----------



## Googan

Talica 25


----------



## hog

This is not a Lever Drag, its a Star

but,

you might check out a High Speed Tran-X works pretty nice. Its heck of a reel. Light, heck of a lot of drag and can be cast a country mile.

Its nothing more than a Curado on Steriods. 

Suggest Smooth Drags CarbonTx washers with Cals Grease (but, i suggest that on all reels anyway)


----------



## wwen

Talica II no Instant anti reverse.

Accurate or JIggingMaster reels for LD.


----------



## FOWLHOOK

I just ordered the accurate boss extreme 2speed i was thanking about the talica ii. It should be here next week i will let you know if the wind will lay down again.


----------



## lite-liner

I love my Accurate Boss 270, BX-400, & -500n. Made in USA, none are less than 5 years old with NO issues, ever.
never tried the Truth reels but reports are good....


----------



## Skeeter 05

Accurate Boss is the best I've used well worth the $$$. They are tough as nails and light enough to fish with all day.


----------



## marlin50lrs

Thanks for the replies. The no instant anti reverse is the same reason i dont like avets. Im favoring the boss extreme 2 speed now


----------



## ksong

For jigging, you don't need two speed.


----------



## lite-liner

ksong said:


> For jigging, you don't need two speed.


agreed!

buy a single-speed, (hi-gear, IMO) it's lighter weight.
work the fish with the rod, & retain the hi gear for jig speed.
2-speed really not necessary on most fish under 100#.


----------



## marlin50lrs

Uts only 100 bucks more for the 2 speed


----------



## 348473

Skeeter 05 said:


> Accurate Boss is the best I've used well worth the $$$. They are tough as nails and light enough to fish with all day.


Friend let me use a boss. Badass reel amberjacks and huge dusky shark and handled it well. Super light. Took everything to keep his gear off the rail lol . I'd buy one but $$$.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

